# Alliant steel



## normand (Jun 23, 2005)

Just bought a u charge bar and the powder charts do not tell me what is Alliant steel 31grs. is? My recipe as for 31.5grs To use the calculation I need 31 and 32grs . THANKS . I did sent this same question to the U charge bar with no reply.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you look on alliants or your reloaders website, you should get the info, I know mec has it. One thing to watch is in certain loaders this powder can be very inconsistant. It is very fluffy and has large grains. I have better luck with my rifle powder measurer with it.

That being said, it is the best steel powder I have found.


----------

